# llba



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

are any of you mn bowfisherman registered on the llba forums and a member of the llba if you are not i strongly suggest that you do they are leading the fight to make nightfishing legal for us heres the link 
www.landoflakesbowfishing.com from there click on the join here tab if you wish to become a member if you wish to register in the forum click new llba forum or somethomg like that


----------



## mjoe (Jan 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

TTT if it wasnt for ts organization mn wouldnt have night bowfishing allowed this summer


----------

